# step by step propagation montecarlo emersed



## bian laksono

hi, nice to share with you guys. i want to share about how to grow emersed some foreground plants, e.q emersed micranthemum montecarlo (MC)

here i suggest you to get :

1. a box (streofoam box/plastic box) with high about 30 cm
2. swamp/pond soil (it's lil' dirty but trust me it work for me)-*no use stonewool/rockwool or brand soil  it's too expensive*
3. organic fertilizer (get it on farmer's shop in your area)-*don't use or waste your aquascape fert*
4. montecarlo emersed state plant(in vitro plant is the best for propagation)

here the step
1. put the soil in to the box we make it 3 layers :
   a. 1st layer  is soil about 5 cm
   b. 2nd layer for organic fertilizer about 3 cm
   c. the third layer  for soil on top  about 5 cm and adding lil fert on top
2. pour water into the soil so that the soil becomes muddy- don't flood the box
3. cut your plant then plant it on your muddy soil
4. if it summer time on your area* put it outside direct sunlight* but cover it with net(paranet)
5. if it cold/snowy time outside please put it inside your house, replace the sunlight with T5 lamp or others daylight lamp 12 hours a day it tooks 45 days to harvest on summer time.
6. check the water level frequently on morning day add water if the soil becomes to dry. but remember the water level is not more high than soil level





it is simple to grow emersed no worry about algae fungus and others. if you have a lot of stock aquaplant you can give it away to your friend or starts selling.
here the result of my experience grow MC on emersed state. sorry for my bad english writing


 

 



warm regards from aquadogma nursery-indonesia


----------



## stu_

Hi
you might like this thread
http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/andys-hc-propagator-step-by-step.28930/


----------



## bian laksono

stu_ said:


> Hi
> you might like this thread
> http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/andys-hc-propagator-step-by-step.28930/


yes, i'd love to read that thread. that's still use brand soil. and i use swamp/ponds soil it is cheaper and very suitable to grow emersed state plant. 
I 'm sorry I did not include the pictures on the steps.


----------



## EnderUK

Thanks for sharing. Bag of soil costs like 3 quid. I'm trying with cat litter as I don't think it will be as messy. Not had much
 luck compared to soil though.


----------



## bian laksono

EnderUK said:


> Thanks for sharing. Bag of soil costs like 3 quid. I'm trying with cat litter as I don't think it will be as messy. Not had much
> luck compared to soil though.


You can use garden soil if your house far away from swamp. just digging it also you can plant with "raised bed" covered with uv plastic to avoid water draining. make plastic tunnel to keep soil humid. Please Watch youtube how to made raised bed. Good luck


----------



## EnderUK

Not really mass producing, just bulking up my plants for replanting in low tech tanks. Also mean I can keep a few sp. around if I want to replant in a scale later on. It's a good method especially in the summer when growth kicks off.


----------



## bian laksono

EnderUK said:


> Not really mass producing, just bulking up my plants for replanting in low tech tanks. Also mean I can keep a few sp. around if I want to replant in a scale later on. It's a good method especially in the summer when growth kicks off.


maybe someday you bought too much plants that can't plant all to the tank, you just throw it on raised bed that you prepared before and let them grow and grow. ;p


----------



## bian laksono

Update this morning new raised bed setup 1 week.


----------



## rebel

Thanks for these info.
You can indeed you use normal garden soil (usually free) and add some cheap terrestrial fertiliser but take care not to fertilise too much as the roots can burn.

Do you use the ebb and flow technique for these?


----------



## bian laksono

rebel said:


> Thanks for these info.
> You can indeed you use normal garden soil (usually free) and add some cheap terrestrial fertiliser but take care not to fertilise too much as the roots can burn.
> 
> Do you use the ebb and flow technique for these?


I dont use water flow or filtering the water. I just add some water if soil going to dry. I always checking it in the morning everyday before going to work. Organic fert is more save than chemical. It going to mixed with soil and  provide nature nutrition. except you adding posphat or  others chemical fert ,it will burn your plant's roots if you dont use it wisely. It's the secret: some of Our aquatic plant farmers here always use organic fert,because we always use free soil not rockwool or brand soil.


----------



## PARAGUAY

Thanks for sharing bian great info fits nicely along thread mentioned by stu


----------



## nayr88

thats really cool, thanks for sharing.

ghostsword luis would love a bit of this haha


----------



## bian laksono

Saturday morning, i visited friend's house and i found this 
Eriocaulon and some stem plants. Stereofoam covered by uv plastic to avoid water lose.


----------



## wrsurya

hello, just came across this page and i'm totally pumped... thanks for the info!


----------

